# BULLDOZER IN BAILEY



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

BULLDOZER IN BAILEY BELOW 3RD BRIDGE HUH? DENVER WATER?/EPA? HEADS UP IF THE MASTERMINDS TURN ON THE FAUCET


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Shouldn't be a problem as the water is turned off for a month and a half... http://mountainbuzz.com/viewtopic.php?t=10835


----------

